
PaperJs – MatterJs interaction - andreiantonescu
https://github.com/andreiantonescu/paper-matter
======
andreiantonescu
An example project that mixes PaperJS drawing with the MatterJS physics
engine.

~~~
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN". Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Curious if there if there is a URL for a running example.

~~~
andreiantonescu
Uploaded a working example here:
[http://superblob.org/](http://superblob.org/)

